# Nice 64-bit distro?



## hellrazor (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, I've been using 32-bit Lubuntu for a while and I'm thinking about adding on a 64-bit distro.

Anyways, I'm looking for one that's decently fast, customizes easily, and works nice.

Lubuntu is really fast, and customizes decently (mostly just replacing pictures ), but it doesn't quite work nice (at least compared to Linux standards - it's still a billion times better than winXP), there's no 64-bit version, and it tends to have problems with certain software.

That, and Blender 2.6 is coming out, and I WANT 64-BIT!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2010)

newest ubuntu 64bit is pretty easy to configure looks and works well runs faster then my win 7 install by a mile / and is 32 / 64bit


----------



## Cybrnook (Aug 27, 2010)

Linux Mint 64

http://linuxmint.com/download.php


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 ^ for that 
I too find that Linux mint is easy to use and is quite worth having


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone try Sabayon?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Aug 30, 2010)

Arch. it's just nicer than most distros out there.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> OK, I've been using 32-bit Lubuntu for a while and I'm thinking about adding on a 64-bit distro.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking for one that's decently fast, customizes easily, and works nice.
> 
> ...



you render on nix rigs aswell?! spacifically blender? (3dmax maya cinema4d etc i run on windows) dude sweet BROFIST!


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> you render on nix rigs aswell?! spacifically blender? (3dmax maya cinema4d etc i run on windows) dude sweet BROFIST!


I actually use the game engine most of the time.

I'll go put Mint to the test.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 30, 2010)

OK, I installed it and did updates and all that jazz, and it worked fine until I rebooted it and the nvidia drivers gave out. After fighting with that for a few hours I got PO'ed and reinstalled all the nvidia stuff, and now I get a black screen when I boot into it.

I will, however, say that it doesn't share Lubuntu's standard policy of "if you install something new it'll work until you reboot your computer, and then everything turns to crap".

At least less extensively.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> OK, I installed it and did updates and all that jazz, and it worked fine until I rebooted it and the nvidia drivers gave out. After fighting with that for a few hours I got PO'ed and reinstalled all the nvidia stuff, and now I get a black screen when I boot into it.
> 
> I will, however, say that it doesn't share Lubuntu's standard policy of "if you install something new it'll work until you reboot your computer, and then everything turns to crap".
> 
> At least less extensively.



hrm. well your video card is standard and is supported by the linux nvidia drivers both x32 and x64. sure you got your card physically installed correctly?


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 31, 2010)

No, it just wiggles about there. /sarcasm

It's always seemed to work, and I went into Lubuntu and it works there. I reinstalled Mint last night (or this morning, whatever you want to call it), and I'm about to reinstall the the drivers.

Crossing mah fingers.......


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 31, 2010)

ubuntu 9 32bit is very good , after that i tested ubuntu 10 with another board and a new router that does QOS : i had a lot of troubles with ubuntu untill i stopped the Quality Of Service service of router . may be that why your Lunbutu is slow


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 31, 2010)

OK, installed the drivers, the hardware drivers thing said that they were in use, went into nvidia X Server Settings, said to run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart the X server. Did that, rebooted, and now it gives me crap about errors and running in low-graphics mode before the login screen.

EDIT: Went into the Hardware Drivers thing, it says they are active and currently in use.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 31, 2010)

OK, I started Mint and it me shoved into a console (no X), so I decided to run *startx* and now everything works perfectly (I don't know if I'll have to do it every boot though).

What the hell?


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

Gentoo.....when you want a highly configurable distro


----------



## Frick (Aug 31, 2010)

Gentoo is nice. I tend to use Xubuntu though. Guess I'm used to it.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 31, 2010)

OK, I figured it out. I just followed the bottom post of this.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL it actually works flawlessly with ATI...
First time for everything I guess...you know since normally that Nvidia drivers seem to work better LuLzzz.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> LOL it actually works flawlessly with ATI...
> First time for everything I guess...you know since normally that Nvidia drivers seem to work better LuLzzz.



actually its only been recently in my personal experience as well as a few of my friends that nvidia drivers have gotten hard. ATI ones sucked for a horribly long time. It was rediculous to get them to operate correctly and display an image let alone run in 3d mode. I still find them to be easier than ATI honestly. and refuse to use an ati card in a linux machine to this day.


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 1, 2010)

I fell in love with Mint 9 x64..  Even for a total newb like me, it was so painless to install duel booting with win7.  Ndiswrapper wireless tool and Flash and were set upon install.  Added Cairo Dock and it pure eye candy.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> actually its only been recently in my personal experience as well as a few of my friends that nvidia drivers have gotten hard. ATI ones sucked for a horribly long time. It was rediculous to get them to operate correctly and display an image let alone run in 3d mode. I still find them to be easier than ATI honestly. and refuse to use an ati card in a linux machine to this day.



Yeah I know Ive avoided using the 3d drivers because of that...Ive actually had the exact problem he is having with ATI drivers...But recently it's been as simple as enabling the restricted drivers and updating them..

As far as I can remember though Nvidia hasn't had any of those problems..

I'm glad it's going good for ATI and I hope it goes back to normal for the Nvidia drivers...

Currently it's been going extremely well with my ATI HD2600 on my HTPC....Ive been working on something with Linux Mint x86....Maybe i'll post about that at some point...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Yeah I know Ive avoided using the 3d drivers because of that...Ive actually had the exact problem he is having with ATI drivers...But recently it's been as simple as enabling the restricted drivers and updating them..
> 
> As far as I can remember though Nvidia hasn't had any of those problems..
> 
> ...



you should. easyrhino was bugging me to write stuff in the linux section these things would appease him.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, so I tried to get DooM 3 working (it almost does) but when I run it the screen goes black for a second and gets back to normal (sometimes the brightness/contrast is messed up), so I read the console output and it says something along the lines of:

*Creating screen at 1024x768...
Couldn't get output

Creating screen at 640x480...
Couldn't get output*

and then it gives me a list showing how many errors it got, says something about integer out of range, and then something else about bad window coordinates.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> OK, so I tried to get DooM 3 working (it almost does) but when I run it the screen goes black for a second and gets back to normal (sometimes the brightness/contrast is messed up), so I read the console output and it says something along the lines of:
> 
> *Creating screen at 1024x768...
> Couldn't get output
> ...



i havntr seen anyone have this type of hardware problem in linux since 2003 

have you tried running glxgears ?


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 2, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 2, 2010)

looks like a refreshrate problem.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, here's the output from the console (starting from where it tries to get OpenGL running):

```
Setup X display connection
dlopen(libGL.so.1)
Initializing OpenGL display
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
DGA DirectVideo Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
Couldn't get a visual
dlopen(libGL.so.1)
Initializing OpenGL display
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
DGA DirectVideo Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480
Couldn't get a visual
idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
Fatal X Error:
  Major opcode of failed request: 105
  Minor opcode of failed request: 0
  Serial number of failed request: 46
BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Fatal X Error:
  Major opcode of failed request: 2
  Minor opcode of failed request: 0
  Serial number of failed request: 50
BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
Fatal X Error:
  Major opcode of failed request: 4
  Minor opcode of failed request: 0
  Serial number of failed request: 51
BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
Sys_Error: Unable to initialize OpenGL
```


----------

